# Toller & Boston Terrier Rescues



## Spiritguardian3 (Feb 11, 2007)

hey everyone, so I finally decided on two breeds that I am interested in getting, a Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever or a Boston Terrier. Both are breeds I'd love to own and will fit my lifestyle since I have moved into an apartment. I have decided I'd like to adopt a purebred so I can compete in AKC obedience, rally, flyball, agility, etc. If anyone can tell me of a great rescue for Bostons or Tollers in the New England area (I live in RI but willing to travel) please let me know. I already have a breeder in mind to get a show toller in the next couple of years (at least another 2 years, I'm on the waiting list and it might take up to 4 years to get a puppy~!) but I think I want my next dog to be a rescue.

thanks again


----------



## sobreeze (Oct 31, 2006)

I work with 7 Bells Santuary in Mo. a pet rescue I do all there fostering of Boston Terriers . 
I foster take app. to adopt do the adoption , home visits Bostons are great dogs I have 5 of my own 2 fosters and have adopted 3 rescue Bostons to forever homes . 3 of my Bostons are rescues . There are forums for Bostons and lots of rescues out east just google Boston Terrier rescues should come up or go to woof a Boston board and ask for rescues hope this helps .


----------

